# Conformation Error?



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know much about conformation so I won't critique her but she is such a cutie! I love her light color and she looks like a very lovey dovey kind of horse!! 

I know a pony just like her that I do show jumping on. the pony doesn't have the cute face but it has the heart to do anything. Which I am sure is the same for her!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you noticed her blaze is off center a little? 
Just kidding, I think she looks great.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Hehe yeah I know, when I first saw her, I told my dad she looks like those Breyer horses that there blaze got painted on wrong at the factory! :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

She is gorgoues horseluver... i really think she is, and she has no majour faults in her conformation. She looks like a sweety  

Oh btw, i have a TB with a crooked blaze too hehe, adds character i think  

Gorgoues


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

hehe thanx a bunch!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

let's see. I studied these pictures for a while. The only thing that caught my eye was in the last picture. Looks like she's missing a little chunk of her mane. But she's only 3, and probably loves getting into trouble.

I couldn't find anything wrong with her.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm only going to say one thing. Nothing mean and I won't carry on. She needs more muscle. I would point out other things that also aren't rude but I don't want anyone offended =D


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Is it possible for you to take a couple of shots with her head not down, straight from the side, about 20 feet away?

I am not the best at spotting conformation issues, but I would give it a try. 

Maybe Sara will come on and give you some feedback...she is very good. 

What I think I see now (I may be wrong):

Her shoulder may be a few degrees steeper than the ideal 45.

Her back may be a tad long (I can never tell for sure though)

I like her neck

I think her pasterns are pretty good

I think she has a pretty nice hip

Great facial white  

She still has a bit of that awkward 3 year old look, but will outgrow that.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

OK:
I'm not critique, but here is what I first thought.
She has really high whithers & a long back.
I love her face, though


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes muscel tone is required, althou she is only three... give her a break!! 
I think she has good conformation... she has filling out to do, althou she has plenty of time to do that.
I think her head is gorgoues


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*This thread has been edited*


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

I think shes cute....my bffs name is jaine but its spelles jayne haha...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok. Little bit of goose rump. Looks like she has sickle hocks, long back, high withers, little feet.

I like her head tho.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah only thing i see is she nees a bit more muscel


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok thanx everyone.



> et's see. I studied these pictures for a while. The only thing that caught my eye was in the last picture. Looks like she's missing a little chunk of her mane. But she's only 3, and probably loves getting into trouble.


Yeah she rubbed her mane out the day before I bought her! :x Lol but it's starting to lay down now. :wink: And yes, trouble is her middle name! :twisted: 



> Is it possible for you to take a couple of shots with her head not down, straight from the side, about 20 feet away?
> 
> I am not the best at spotting conformation issues, but I would give it a try.
> 
> ...


Ok I found this pic. Hope it helps! :wink: 











> Ok. Little bit of goose rump. Looks like she has sickle hocks, long back, high withers, little feet.


She doesn't have a goose rump it's just looks like that. Little feet are a good thing though.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was told Vega had tiny feet. I don't think she does. It didn't really bother me tho.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> She doesn't have a goose rump it's just looks like that. Little feet are a good thing though.



Could you explain how small feet are good I'm not understanding that.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't see how she has a goose rump. 

I also don't think her feet are too bad actually. Maybe a little bit short but she's young and every horse...and hoof ... is different. 

8)


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Little feet, it's whats in style! hehe :lol: 

You guys still have to remember she is still a baby. Shes still growing. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> I don't see how she has a goose rump.
> 
> I also don't think her feet are too bad actually. Maybe a little bit short but she's young and every horse...and hoof ... is different.
> 
> 8)


Yes, exactly!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Just because somethings in style doesn't mean its better. I'm still confused on how little feet are better. And that horse in the picture looked like it had canned feet. He looked like he needed trimmed.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

would you take a joke woman!?  She's a baby. Read up on foal development k? :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well you said. So I was just wondering. Would you be more obvious about your jokes and maybe I could "take" them.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Calm down Harlee. :?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not even not calm.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

She's doing really good in her groundwork!  



























^^^Lol here were having a conforsation!hehe(I can't belive how short her tail is in this pic, it's down to her fetlocks now!)


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I really cant see anything majourly wrong... Um ok this may be a stupid question... but whats with the small feet thing?? :?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know. Someone said she had small feet and I just said hey, she's a baby! 8)


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: Well yes she is still a baby.... any one care to explain.... im confused!! :?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, Quarter Horses in general these days have small feet. Personaly I don't think it's a good thing, however it's not something that most Quarter Horse breeders think is wrong. 
It's just kinda hard on the horse to have smaller feet. I like nice big feet on Quarter horses.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

but why? :?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

As far as I know, it is sort of a fad for halter horses to have big muscled bodies and small feet. A look I guess. I don't really think it is a good fad...it makes no sense to breed for smaller and smaller feet on ever bigger and muscled horses. The smaller feet don't displace the weight of the horse well. 

Horseluver, I don't think her feet are too small though. They may be a bit on the smaller side, but our mare has smaller feet too. Janie is not a huge, muscle bound brute, so if her feet are a little on the smaller side, it is not a big deal.

As for the the picture, I was thinking more along the lines of a full body shot.  The third one of your ground work is pretty good (if there was not a saddle). No big deal if you don't have any.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not really great on confo, but I don't see anything wrong or bad with her. And she's still very young, isn't she? 3 or something? They do change quite a lot in period 3 to 4 (at least mine, both - qh and paint). 
I like her. She looks very quiet and I think she'll be great on trails with such temperament.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No, little feet cause Navicular. And yes, it looks like she has a slight goose rump.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldn't say small feet cause navicular, but you are right that it is more prevalent in horses with large bodys and small feet. A small horse with small feet would not fit into this catagory


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No but small feet on a big horse plays a big role in navicular.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Isn't she 14'3''? That's not really a very big horse. I may mess it up with other post though... However my horses grow feet quite a lot in last 6 months or so (they are coming 4), so she still have time. BTW I don't think HUGE feet is an advantage also. 8)


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Eh...I haven't been comfortable commenting on these photos; I'll see something in one that'll be completely different in the next 

Her back does seem a little long, and her shoulder could be a bit more laid-back. I don't know about sickle hocked, but she does seem to stand cow-hocked in a lot of these pictures *shrug* hard to tell. Croup is a bit steep, but seen worse. Prominent withers. Neck is a good length for the size of her head, it could be prettier, but I think proper work could improve it. Overall, could use more muscle, but she is young. She's pretty light-boned...honestly I see more thoroughbred than quarter when I look at her. If you post better pictures, I promise to take a more thorough look at her.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

She has grown alot since last summer and thats when the pictures were taken. I'll try to get some new ones tomorrow. Her feet have grown a little. In person her entire back end looks different. :? I have no idea why but her hip and croup is perfect. And no delete she doesn't have a goose rump. They only happen on mostly older horses who have had hard work. It must be the way she's standing but her hip is large in the pics so it makes her croup seem larger. I measured her last week and she was 14.3 1/2hh so she's getting up there! hehe. I'm going to get a better picture in the spring when I clip her and get her all ready for show. 

Lol she's a sweet horse and she looks so innocent in the pics but when you ride her, she's like a racehorse! :twisted:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: oh really... cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

As far as the feet go, sometimes bigger feet = worse movement.

Your horse doesn't have small feet and for anyone who wants to know, small_er_ feet are just a trait of Quarter Horses in general.

Still, it's genetic which means that most horses hooves will fall into that 68% region where normal hoof size is located. 

Most of the halter horses do have smaller feet, but what you see is specialized shoeing. They're really not _that_ small. A lot of stallions are discredited for passing on navicular tendencies through poor hoof genes, so the breeders really don't want them all that small.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Well yes she is a baby but now that i think about it, personaly, i just dont like her face is all and she needs some musceling up


----------

